# How to query remote PC to get monitor model/type + serial



## bollejo (Mar 19, 2001)

Is there an application (command line perferred) that can query a computer and get its model type and serial number. I know IBM Director can do this, but it requires a running agent on client computer.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

You could use PSEXEC from sysinternals to remotely run a command prompt on another computer. The systeminfo command will show you the model number in Windows XP. I am not sure how to get the serial number.


----------



## bollejo (Mar 19, 2001)

Thanks, but systeminfo.exe only shows host model type. 
Found this though;

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\DISPLAY\IBM1A53\5&1d08fb58&0&00000100&01&00\Device Parameters

Different computers will have different keys,mine = IBM1A53

I have lot more to learn about this, more info grateful.

I will update findings.


----------

